# New Century Rides



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Think I'm going to try my first century:

Registration is now open on Active.com for two new Century bike rides.

SUNDAY, APRIL 17. ANNIVERSARY CENTURIES The Los Angeles Wheelmen celebrate the Club's 60th Anniversary with an unusual in-town Century and Half Century. Start from Beverly Hills, tour downtown Los Angeles on the easiest-traffic day of the week, then ride into the San Gabriel Valley for lunch. Half Century returns after lunch, while Century continues through the San Fernando Valley before coming back to Beverly Hills, where dessert will be waiting. Here's a chance to view the city scenery, old and new, close up instead of from a freeway.
Active.com registration at: 
http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1199724


SUNDAY, MAY 15. PEDDLIN' WITH THE POPPIES Bicycle John's Bike Shop sponsors this "First Annual" ride destined to be a favorite. It shows you the unspoiled and lightly-populated countryside in the foothills on the eastern edge of the Antelope Valley. Start at Bicycle John's shop in Acton and ride the full Century out to Three Points and back, or a Metric Century to Elizabeth Lake and back. Both routes feature the clean air and country roads of a very scenic area, famous for its California Poppy fields. A barbeque lunch will be waiting for all back in Acton. 
Active.com registration at: 
http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1202173 

For more info:
M.J. Grove, [email protected]
Registrar for these 2005 rides on Active.com:
Anniversary Century, April 17, registration now open Peddlin' with the Poppies, May 15, registration now open The Grand Tour, June 18, registation to open about mid-March Grand Tour LITE, late September, date to be announced


----------



## Clyde Commuter (Feb 1, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> Think I'm going to try my first century:
> 
> Registration is now open on Active.com for two new Century bike rides.
> 
> ...


----------

